# 824 throttle linkage hookup



## Iowashift (Mar 7, 2018)

My 824 Powershift wouldn't stay running last time I needed it, usually use my 721 single stage, but it was a wet, heavy snowfall so I got the "big dog" out. Had it blowing earlier this winter for about a 1/2 hour and shut down as normal.

Noticed the the when moving the throttle the linkage that runs to the front of the engine doesn't move and in taking off the carburetor cover nothing moves when the throttle lever is moved up and down. 

In the picture you can see a spring (wraps around the throttle shaft) is unhooked and the lighter colored galvanized piece is just loose. In fact everything seems loose on the shaft as what you would think the screw stop would stop something but doesn't really stop anything. it just pushes ahead what it hits.

Ideas on where to hook the spring back up? Something broke on the shaft?


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

from an HSK80 engine I had.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

and this


----------



## Iowashift (Mar 7, 2018)

paulm12-

Thanks, I will hook that wire spring into that notch and see if it is still loose.


----------



## Iowashift (Mar 7, 2018)

Hooked the wire spring in the notch and still doesn't seem to move correctly. There is a football shaped piece behind the lighter galvanized piece that the other end of the wire spring hooks into and that just moves back and forth with the outer piece and there is no resistance between the pieces.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I'm not sure what you are now asking, the spring tension is pushing CCW in this installed view


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Iowashift (Mar 7, 2018)

I think I hooked it up correctly. The spring isn't broke as I cannot hook it any other way as it winds up too tight if I go past that notch. The throttle lever seems disconnected to the other 2 pieces with the wire spring, these two will just spin on the shaft with no relation to the lever.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Start up the engine and see how it works. The governor pulls against the throttle when the engine is running.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

yes, with the top piece in that position, moving the throttle does not move that piece.


----------



## Iowashift (Mar 7, 2018)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Start up the engine and see how it works. The governor pulls against the throttle when the engine is running.


Engine wouldn't start (would on starting fluid) or stay running. That is why I took off the carburetor shield. Nothing seemed to be moving as far a linkages when I moved the throttle lever. 

Easy enough to reassemble and try again.


----------

